# Betta losing scales.



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Today I looked at Amir, and found more scales have come off, and that there is a really hard to see clearish white growth over the area. It's really hard to see unless you put your face up to the tank while Amir is right on the other side of the glass. I'm not sure what's causing this. He seems to be acting the same and everything. However the top of his water keeps having this clear thin gunk on it. I'm worried for his sake.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

You can see the new spot is quite large in this pic. bad quality, sorry. but the spot is that whiteish spot behind his eye on top of his head. And it also concave into him. It doesn't make a bump, only an indent.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Here's a closer look.
The redish on the top of his head is NOT part of his natural coloring. That's where the scales have come off.

Someone please help, I don't want to lose him!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would try Jungle Fungus Eliminator or Betta Fix help keep it from getting infected.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Would a salt bath help him?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know. Someone else will have to tell you about salt baths.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

Is there anything in his tank that he could've scraped his head on? This has happened to my fish and my boyfriend's fish -- my fish healed on its own but my boyfriend had to treat his for a white fungal growth. I second the suggestion for a medicated treatment to prevent infection.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

You know, there was. I'll keep it out of the tank for now and see what happens.
But as for precautions, i'm bleaching everything in the tank, and getting new gravel. Can't be too careful, and if it is a fungus or parasite, I wanna kill it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Make sure to rinse the heck out of everything you bleached, then let everything sit in the sun for a few days, then rinse some more.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

I know, I did it before when he and Horizon caught Ich sortly after I split a tank for them not too long ago.


----------

